# winchester sx3 waterfowl



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm a Benelli guy, but I'm seriously thinking about picking up one of these SX3's. If for nothing else, just to add a little more diversity to my arsenal.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

The only thing I know is, I never heard of a Benelli being used in WWII. Remington has been around forever, givin their quality has probably gone down a little. I dont think they are junk, but def not the best anymore. However To Each their own!


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

Honestly what side would the Benelli have been on in WWII.
God Bless the sx3.
jimmy


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

I really love the Beretta v. Benelli threads (and so does Beretta):lol: And it's not the Ford vs. Chevy debate, its' the Ford vs. Mercury or Chevy vs. GM.

Benelli (Beretta) make good guns, are the semi-autos overpriced? Probably, but they get people to buy them because they have two comparable semi-autos in the same price range and it gives everyone good things to debate and try and decide which one is better. They have some great people working in their marketing and research dept. 

And even better is when companies come out with the Next greatest thing. . .I'm sure the SBE3 vs. Xtrema3 debates will start soon. . .maybe with SuperExtraSpecial Comfortech and Kickoff XXX SuperDuper System.


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

SuperBlackEagle2 said:


> I'm a Benelli guy, but I'm seriously thinking about picking up one of these SX3's. If for nothing else, just to add a little more diversity to my arsenal.


I could think of a lot of things to do with $1200-1300. One or the other sure, but both?  :coco:


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

joefsu said:


> I could think of a lot of things to do with $1200-1300. One or the other sure, but both?  :coco:


No such thing as too many guns. If you think that's too many, then you don't even want to know how many I have. Can't put a price on fun. :evil:


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

Winchester SX3 duck blind 12ga 28inch 3 1/2inch are shipped yesterday.

jimmy


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

jimmy johans said:


> Winchester SX3 duck blind 12ga 28inch 3 1/2inch are shipped yesterday.
> 
> jimmy


Shipped to where? My house? If you're sellin', I'm buyin'. I want one.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

guy at Franks told me they got heads up that 2 are on the way.
Maybe other people go also? 
jimmy


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

BPS for me! never failed yet! You can drop that thing in the marsh, jump up and down on it, pull it out and fire a box a shells no problem. Yeah, Yeah I know you guys are gonna say, heavier [email protected]#$, and kicks like a mule. Thats right, but I can rely on that baby to shoot when I pull the trigger.


----------



## Big Daddy Benelli (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey Powertrip, hows your BPS doing?


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

duckhunter187 said:


> I have the sx2 and have not had a problem with it, in 4 years. As for the 870 you can use it as a canoe paddle and still shoot a limit of ducks.


they came out. Mine patterned left and high really bad. His was perfection personified.... I traded mine in and he is still shooting his quite succesfully!


----------

